# baby is big and told may have Gd will i have baby early?



## MrsQ

Just need advice from anyone who has had gd?

My baby is measuring really big at the moment my fundal height is 10cms higher than normal apparently and just am scared.
x


----------



## NicolaT

have you been diagnosed with GD? If it is GD they will deliver you early so dont worry about that, and often they measure baby bigger and smaller than they are, they never got any of mine right!!! Fire any questions you might have at me and i will see if i can help, i had GD with all of my pregnancies and i was insulin dependant too XX


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

From your recent measurements, your baby isn't really big at all. Even the sonographer didn't bat an eyelid and fundal height isn't a great indicator and depends on your body shape usually.

Have you not already had the GTT? If you do have GD and baby is measuring much further ahead in scans then you will be induced early (38/39 weeks) or offered a C-Section.


----------



## anothersquish

You may have GD you have preeclampsia and you are worried about having the baby early yet you openly admitted on another thread that you have been "eating like a pig" AND getting through 2ltrs of icecream every 3 days....are you serious????? It is DANGEROUS to eat too much sugar especially in your situation. You are putting your baby at risk.

For a start sort out your diet, low fat, low sugar. Go back to your midwife and get some advise on a good diet to keep your blood pressure under control and once you have your GTT if you have GD follow that advise too.


----------



## elmaxie

Hi.

I suffered GD. I found out at 28 weeks and got sent to dietician to see if I could control with diet. That said I had gone off everything sweet and craved vegetables!:dohh:

On all my scans baby measured in the 95th centil so I was told I would get induced 2 weeks early. 

I managed to control via diet for a few weeks but then was put on metaformin which controled it well to the point I was getting induced on my due date.

I think the thing with GD is if they can control it early then everything is under conrol. Are you doing finger pricks before/after meals?

I must say my docs scared me as they said he would be over 10lb, I would probably need forceps or section (as when in labour your babies "reserves" run out faster than a "normal" babies...also your uterus doesnt contract as well either)

But I naturally went into labour 2 days before induction. Delivered him vaginally and he was only 8lb 11.5oz....NOT the whopper the scans and docs had predicted.

I think if you truely are eatting alot of "high sugar" foods it is not good for you or baby so please go and speak to dietician and at the end of the day its only a matter of months until you can eat whatever you want (also a little bit now and then doesnt hurt as I went through an indian curry sauce and nan bread craving so had a bit every second or so week and wrote it down when my blood sugar was up at 14! docs didnt mind as it was controlled well the rest of the time and there was an "external" reason for it being high)

Good luck!

Emma.xx


----------



## chocaholic

I was told my baby would be huge but he was 6lb 13oz. I was told I had GD at 30 wks and managed with diet only. It seemed like a lifetime, 8 weeks, over Christmas and New Year with no choc but any time I felt miserable I thought about my LO and the choc wasn't so important. (He was born early because of a car crash)


----------



## poppy

I would try and not worry. I think fundal height measurements - even though they give an idea of the size of the baby, can't always predict 100% accurately, especially as it can depend on who measures you (sometimes they can be a little bit out). Also, midwives don't usually worry if your measurements are a couple of cm either side of your dates. Often women measure large and end up with a baby that is average or even small, it could be do with fluid and bloating that added to he fundal height - also, some women measure on their dates or small for dates and end up with a big baby. When I was pregnant with my son, I pretty much measured on my dates the whole way through (at the most 2cm ahead of dates when I was around 28 weeks - then it evened out again). My son was nearly 10 pounds!!! So a heavy baby.

I think the only way you can be compleletly sure, is if you go for a scan. You could probably request one if you are worried (or go private) - if the midwives were really worried, they would probably put you forward for a scan anyway. 

As for GD, they usually repeat the GD blood test around 28 weeks anyway. I had this and it came up fine. If you do have it, they are able to control it with either medication or diet (as others have said). If your baby is just big, you could potentially get induced early. Although, they don't usually like to do this as they want the baby to develop as much as he/she can before being born - although, being induced a few weeks early is not unusual.

Good luck.

xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

hun lots of people get told they have big babies and they hardly eat lots or anything. A woman i know from nct class got told her baby is big and she is barely even showing!! dont be scared just give your mw unit a ring and ask to see someone x


----------



## Katieeeee

purpledahlia said:


> hun lots of people get told they have big babies and they hardly eat lots or anything. A woman i know from nct class got told her baby is big and she is barely even showing!! dont be scared just give your mw unit a ring and ask to see someone x

Exactly. My baby is measuring big (had to have a growth scan and a GTT cos he was measuring over a month bigger than what he should be) and I don't eat too much, nor do I eat unhealthily. I don't have GD and the consultant said it's likely to be a genetic thing, because I was over 9 pounds when I was born and my dad was over 11 pounds when he was born. We just don't have small babies in our family. Don't worry too much hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsQ

Well i dont have GD.
Also only put on 16lbs so thats good.

sonographer had said baby was on the 97th persentile and on the 28 week growth scan and i have one every 4 weeks now i think it is, i know next one is on 5th November.

Thanks guys.

I stopped eating the ice cream it was only over a few days and i am sure there are worse things to eat than ice cream? 

Bp was normal on the last few tests too so thats all good me thinks!

x


----------



## MrsQ

Katieeeee said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> hun lots of people get told they have big babies and they hardly eat lots or anything. A woman i know from nct class got told her baby is big and she is barely even showing!! dont be scared just give your mw unit a ring and ask to see someone x
> 
> Exactly. My baby is measuring big (had to have a growth scan and a GTT cos he was measuring over a month bigger than what he should be) and I don't eat too much, nor do I eat unhealthily. I don't have GD and the consultant said it's likely to be a genetic thing, because I was over 9 pounds when I was born and my dad was over 11 pounds when he was born. We just don't have small babies in our family. Don't worry too much hun :hugs:Click to expand...

i was 3lbs 10 when i was born as my placenta stopped working and my mum gave birth to me down the loo lol. She is apparently a very rare case and didnt suffer contractions.
My sister was 5lbs something.

Hubby was 6lbs something. But then i could have maybe even been a big baby if i had been healthy? you never know.


----------



## Katieeeee

MrsQ said:


> Well i dont have GD.
> Also only put on 16lbs so thats good.
> 
> sonographer had said baby was on the 97th persentile and on the 28 week growth scan and i have one every 4 weeks now i think it is, i know next one is on 5th November.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> I stopped eating the ice cream it was only over a few days and i am sure there are worse things to eat than ice cream?
> 
> Bp was normal on the last few tests too so thats all good me thinks!
> 
> x

:hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

Of course theres no harm in having ice cream, everyone has duvet days, chirist we're pregnant we're allowed to be pigs for 9 months and get away with it, we have an excuse to treat ourselves. Dont feel bad because others tell you to watch your diet.... its YOUR diet and none of their buisness or place to tell you what to eat. your baby is perfect and you dont have GD, being worried about the size of your baby is normal but im sure baby is a good size or the doctors and midwives would of told you. x


----------



## elmaxie

Am so pleased ot hear you dont have GD and your BP is good!

I had growth scans every 4 weeks with Nathan (I had GD) and every time they measured him in those scans he was in the 95th centile and ALL the docs were oh he will be over 10lb....as I say he was 8lb 11.5oz.

I must say the only way to know is to have baby.....the scans and fundal height are a very rough measure.

Enjoy your last few weeks of pregnancy!

Emma.xx


----------



## anothersquish

Its lovely you dont have GD and your blood pressure is normal...this is great especially as it means you can indulge every now and again...HOWEVER...I disagree that pregnancy is a time to "be pigs" for nine months. Anyone who is pregnant should be extremely aware of what they are eating, drinking and any "other" things they put in their body, such as medication. Ice cream is perfectly fine, in moderation. Most things are fine, in moderation. 
Eating "like a pig" isnt a great idea when you have serious health concerns on top of pregnancy. Im actually suprised noone has spoken to you about diet considering you have hyperemesis, preeclampsia a blood clotting problem and several other health issues which arent easy to deal with when pregnant. 
Im afraid I cant sit here and go "yeah its fine, eat like a pig...why not!" when it seems detrimental to your life and the babys health. Its important for you to be as healthy as possible for the sake of your child and for the sake of YOU because the health problems you have can be SERIOUS, preeclampsia especially can be very dangerous and diet (sensible eating) plays a very large part of keeping your blood pressure under control.


----------



## purpledahlia

yes everyone knows about eating in moderation but your particular post was rather rude to tell her to watch what she eats. maybe the way you worded it. There is no need to hurt peoples feelings!!!!


----------



## purpledahlia

If someone has bad heartburn and acid reflux and the only thing to help is ice cream and thats her craving then of course she can eat it!


----------



## Jo

anothersquish said:


> Its lovely you dont have GD and your blood pressure is normal...this is great especially as it means you can indulge every now and again...HOWEVER...I disagree that pregnancy is a time to "be pigs" for nine months. Anyone who is pregnant should be extremely aware of what they are eating, drinking and any "other" things they put in their body, such as medication. Ice cream is perfectly fine, in moderation. Most things are fine, in moderation.
> Eating "like a pig" isnt a great idea when you have serious health concerns on top of pregnancy. Im actually suprised noone has spoken to you about diet considering you have hyperemesis, preeclampsia a blood clotting problem and several other health issues which arent easy to deal with when pregnant.
> Im afraid I cant sit here and go "yeah its fine, eat like a pig...why not!" when it seems detrimental to your life and the babys health. Its important for you to be as healthy as possible for the sake of your child and for the sake of YOU because the health problems you have can be SERIOUS, preeclampsia especially can be very dangerous and diet (sensible eating) plays a very large part of keeping your blood pressure under control.

 Really is there any need to be so rude to the OP?

She did not make this thread to have a lecture on how much ice cream she should or should not eat,also bring up things from other thread "eating like a pig" (which is generally a turn of phrase) in not great forum etiquette TBH

If she had got GD them i could understand it more, but she hasn't and even if she had you have in no way being caring in your posts, just very abrupt IMO.


You don't/didn't seem to be offering any advice as such to the OP just slating her which is really not on.

Do you have any idea what OP's diet is? have you asked her? she could be very healthy for all you know but just having a binge on icecream now and again and TBH if she was eating it 24/7 it would be nobodies business except hers.

Everyone is different in pregnancy and that is a vital thing to be remembered especially where diet is concerned


----------



## Katieeeee

Jo said:


> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> Its lovely you dont have GD and your blood pressure is normal...this is great especially as it means you can indulge every now and again...HOWEVER...I disagree that pregnancy is a time to "be pigs" for nine months. Anyone who is pregnant should be extremely aware of what they are eating, drinking and any "other" things they put in their body, such as medication. Ice cream is perfectly fine, in moderation. Most things are fine, in moderation.
> Eating "like a pig" isnt a great idea when you have serious health concerns on top of pregnancy. Im actually suprised noone has spoken to you about diet considering you have hyperemesis, preeclampsia a blood clotting problem and several other health issues which arent easy to deal with when pregnant.
> Im afraid I cant sit here and go "yeah its fine, eat like a pig...why not!" when it seems detrimental to your life and the babys health. Its important for you to be as healthy as possible for the sake of your child and for the sake of YOU because the health problems you have can be SERIOUS, preeclampsia especially can be very dangerous and diet (sensible eating) plays a very large part of keeping your blood pressure under control.
> 
> Really is there any need to be so rude to the OP?
> 
> She did not make this thread to have a lecture on how much ice cream she should or should not eat,also bring up things from other thread "eating like a pig" (which is generally a turn of phrase) in not great forum etiquette TBH
> 
> If she had got GD them i could understand it more, but she hasn't and even if she had you have in no way being caring in your posts, just very abrupt IMO.
> 
> 
> You don't/didn't seem to be offering any advice as such to the OP just slating her which is really not on.
> 
> Do you have any idea what OP's diet is? have you asked her? she could be very healthy for all you know but just having a binge on icecream now and again and TBH if she was eating it 24/7 it would be nobodies business except hers.
> 
> Everyone is different in pregnancy and that is a vital thing to be remembered especially where diet is concernedClick to expand...

Thankyou for posting this. I was just about to write and say how disgusting I think it is that YET AGAIN I come on here and Anothersquish and FemmeEnciente have been rude and insensitive. I'm starting to believe that the pair of you actually enjoy attacking other people on here. I won't stand for it. MrsQ, myself and at least 3 others have been hurt, insulted or upset by your comments. MrsQ has been reduced to tears because of the way you've spoken to her Anothersquish, and now wants to leave bnb because of it. 

Why can't you be a bit more kind with the way you word things? MrsQ is on blood clotting injections because of a brain tumour and you've insinuated that she's putting medication in her body that she doesn't need which could harm her baby!!! She can't help having hyperemesis and she's resting because of the pre eclampsia. If she wants to pig out on ice cream for a few days then she bloody well can! She doesn't need you sticking your oar in and telling her what a bad job she's doing at looking after herself and her baby! 

ARGH I've had enough of it, I'm starting to get put off using this forum as well now. But why should a load of us piss off and not come back just because some people can't exercise a bit of sensitivity?


----------



## Katieeeee

Great, now MrsQ is going for a while and nothing I say will make her stick around. NICE ONE.


----------



## CharlieP

Katieeeee said:


> Great, now MrsQ is going for a while and nothing I say will make her stick around. NICE ONE.

That's a real shame...I can understand why she would want to leave but can you tell MrsQ that I hope she comes back...

I agree with you that there should be more sensitivity exercised in posts (albeit from a minority of posters).

If she decides to take some time out can you pass on my best wishes and tell her I hope all goes well. xx


----------



## letia659

I do want to chime in on the diet helping the BP well I do have GD and my diet has been very good since finding out all I eat is healthy (I dont like it much would rather the ice cream) but I have been doing good with it and my BP is spiking (170/107 last night) and I now have signs of Pre-eclampsia so there is no way that diet is gonna help her BP go down with pre-eclampsia you cant control it it is something that is only treated by delivering the baby but they put you on bedrest sometimes medicine to help until the baby is ready to deliver... the only thing that might help is to cut out high amounts of sodium but even that doesnt help me... 

I dont think MrsQ asked for her diet and lifestyle to be attacked she just wanted advice and support so lets give her that instead of upsetting by attacking her for her diet... hell if I could Id have the biggest bowl of ice cream right now!!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Totally agree with the both of you.

She's had a hard enough pregnancy without people lecturing her on her diet & "pigging out" .

Its great news you havn't got GD, my GTT was negative also but my baby boy is measuring a few weeks ahead - got another scan on Wednesday and then the consultant will decide how much longer they are going to leave me.

I've also had real problems with my bp too, on meds for it now but its still all over the place.

I hope you do come back MrsQ and to the unhelpful poster(s) - keep you're snout out in future :growlmad:


----------



## Katieeeee

purpledaisy2 said:


> Totally agree with the both of you.
> 
> She's had a hard enough pregnancy without people lecturing her on her diet & "pigging out" .
> 
> Its great news you havn't got GD, my GTT was negative also but my baby boy is measuring a few weeks ahead - got another scan on Wednesday and then the consultant will decide how much longer they are going to leave me.
> 
> I've also had real problems with my bp too, on meds for it now but its still all over the place.
> 
> I hope you do come back MrsQ and to the unhelpful poster(s) - keep you're snout out in future :growlmad:

I got attacked by the "unhelpful poster" last night as welll, because I got fed up and complained about the insensitive comments written on Boomerslady's thread about her mother in law. I got told I had a "chip on my shoulder". Clearly it's her that has a chip on her shoulder with all the rudeness and bitchiness that's going on. I'm getting a bit rude and bitchy msyelf now but I'm REALLY cross that MrsQ has been upset like this. First Purpledahlia, then Boomerslady and now MrsQ. It's not fair. This is a pissing pregnancy forum, pregnant women are wayyy more sensitive and vulnerable than usual not to mention hormonal and we all know how even one tiny little comment meant in jest can upset someone. I just don't see the need for it. Forgive me for being a moody cow about all this, I'm really peed off.


----------



## Jo

Ok can we please stop the personal attacks
I know you are fed up Katie, but this thread is really not the place for personal disputes, I'm more than sure Mrs Q does not want her thread ending up like this.

Anymore OT and I will close it as it is no use to anyone


----------



## Katieeeee

Jo said:


> Ok can we please stop the personal attacks
> I know you are fed up Katie, but this thread is really not the place for personal disputes, I'm more than sure Mrs Q does not want her thread ending up like this.
> 
> Anymore OT and I will close it as it is no use to anyone

I apoligise, I'm letting my anger get the better of me.

I just want this forum to be a nice peaceful place for everyone. That's what makes it so addictive, the fact that everyone on here is SO LOVELY and understanding. I wouldn't have gotten through my pregnancy without it and that's a fact. I don't want Mrs Q to go :nope:

Sorry again. I'll shut my cake hole now :blush:


----------



## anothersquish

Katieeeee said:


> Jo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> Its lovely you dont have GD and your blood pressure is normal...this is great especially as it means you can indulge every now and again...HOWEVER...I disagree that pregnancy is a time to "be pigs" for nine months. Anyone who is pregnant should be extremely aware of what they are eating, drinking and any "other" things they put in their body, such as medication. Ice cream is perfectly fine, in moderation. Most things are fine, in moderation.
> Eating "like a pig" isnt a great idea when you have serious health concerns on top of pregnancy. Im actually suprised noone has spoken to you about diet considering you have hyperemesis, preeclampsia a blood clotting problem and several other health issues which arent easy to deal with when pregnant.
> Im afraid I cant sit here and go "yeah its fine, eat like a pig...why not!" when it seems detrimental to your life and the babys health. Its important for you to be as healthy as possible for the sake of your child and for the sake of YOU because the health problems you have can be SERIOUS, preeclampsia especially can be very dangerous and diet (sensible eating) plays a very large part of keeping your blood pressure under control.
> 
> Really is there any need to be so rude to the OP?
> 
> She did not make this thread to have a lecture on how much ice cream she should or should not eat,also bring up things from other thread "eating like a pig" (which is generally a turn of phrase) in not great forum etiquette TBH
> 
> If she had got GD them i could understand it more, but she hasn't and even if she had you have in no way being caring in your posts, just very abrupt IMO.
> 
> 
> You don't/didn't seem to be offering any advice as such to the OP just slating her which is really not on.
> 
> Do you have any idea what OP's diet is? have you asked her? she could be very healthy for all you know but just having a binge on icecream now and again and TBH if she was eating it 24/7 it would be nobodies business except hers.
> 
> Everyone is different in pregnancy and that is a vital thing to be remembered especially where diet is concernedClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou for posting this. I was just about to write and say how disgusting I think it is that YET AGAIN I come on here and Anothersquish and FemmeEnciente have been rude and insensitive. I'm starting to believe that the pair of you actually enjoy attacking other people on here. I won't stand for it. MrsQ, myself and at least 3 others have been hurt, insulted or upset by your comments. MrsQ has been reduced to tears because of the way you've spoken to her Anothersquish, and now wants to leave bnb because of it.
> 
> Why can't you be a bit more kind with the way you word things? MrsQ is on blood clotting injections because of a brain tumour and you've insinuated that she's putting medication in her body that she doesn't need which could harm her baby!!! She can't help having hyperemesis and she's resting because of the pre eclampsia. If she wants to pig out on ice cream for a few days then she bloody well can! She doesn't need you sticking your oar in and telling her what a bad job she's doing at looking after herself and her baby!
> 
> ARGH I've had enough of it, I'm starting to get put off using this forum as well now. But why should a load of us piss off and not come back just because some people can't exercise a bit of sensitivity?Click to expand...


Actually Katieee you seem to have gotten the wrong end of the stick. 1) what does this have to do with FemmeEnciente? She hasnt posted here, shes not my friend nor anything else, shes another forum member, why drag her into it?
Secondly, I was meaning nothing of the sort whatsoever about any medication MrsQ is on and it being bad, I am taking medication during pregnancy and as such am potentially more aware of how careful I need to be in other aspects to try and make my taking of essential medication safe. No need to make assumptions on my behalf.
I have hyperemesis too, I know how difficult it can be to find foods you can eat. I have lost over 5 stone in weight and am still sick half a dozen times a day...hence I can sympathise but also understand the importance of attempting to balance a diet badly affected by this debilitating gestational problem. 
My comments, whilst possibly not hug friendly were not meant in a nasty way if MrsQ feels strongly she should contact me directly and say she feels upset. I would apologise to her for upsetting her as its never my intention to make a person upset. I word things strongly a lot of the time, this is a problem for some people and if thats the case does it make it right for them to attack me as you are doing?


----------



## Jo

:lol:
Katie I know where it all came from don't worry, now shush ;) 
:hugs:

Nobody wants MrsQ to leave and I hope she reconsiders, lets hope the emotions in this thread can make people look at how they post in future


----------



## Katieeeee

anothersquish said:


> Katieeeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> Its lovely you dont have GD and your blood pressure is normal...this is great especially as it means you can indulge every now and again...HOWEVER...I disagree that pregnancy is a time to "be pigs" for nine months. Anyone who is pregnant should be extremely aware of what they are eating, drinking and any "other" things they put in their body, such as medication. Ice cream is perfectly fine, in moderation. Most things are fine, in moderation.
> Eating "like a pig" isnt a great idea when you have serious health concerns on top of pregnancy. Im actually suprised noone has spoken to you about diet considering you have hyperemesis, preeclampsia a blood clotting problem and several other health issues which arent easy to deal with when pregnant.
> Im afraid I cant sit here and go "yeah its fine, eat like a pig...why not!" when it seems detrimental to your life and the babys health. Its important for you to be as healthy as possible for the sake of your child and for the sake of YOU because the health problems you have can be SERIOUS, preeclampsia especially can be very dangerous and diet (sensible eating) plays a very large part of keeping your blood pressure under control.
> 
> Really is there any need to be so rude to the OP?
> 
> She did not make this thread to have a lecture on how much ice cream she should or should not eat,also bring up things from other thread "eating like a pig" (which is generally a turn of phrase) in not great forum etiquette TBH
> 
> If she had got GD them i could understand it more, but she hasn't and even if she had you have in no way being caring in your posts, just very abrupt IMO.
> 
> 
> You don't/didn't seem to be offering any advice as such to the OP just slating her which is really not on.
> 
> Do you have any idea what OP's diet is? have you asked her? she could be very healthy for all you know but just having a binge on icecream now and again and TBH if she was eating it 24/7 it would be nobodies business except hers.
> 
> Everyone is different in pregnancy and that is a vital thing to be remembered especially where diet is concernedClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou for posting this. I was just about to write and say how disgusting I think it is that YET AGAIN I come on here and Anothersquish and FemmeEnciente have been rude and insensitive. I'm starting to believe that the pair of you actually enjoy attacking other people on here. I won't stand for it. MrsQ, myself and at least 3 others have been hurt, insulted or upset by your comments. MrsQ has been reduced to tears because of the way you've spoken to her Anothersquish, and now wants to leave bnb because of it.
> 
> Why can't you be a bit more kind with the way you word things? MrsQ is on blood clotting injections because of a brain tumour and you've insinuated that she's putting medication in her body that she doesn't need which could harm her baby!!! She can't help having hyperemesis and she's resting because of the pre eclampsia. If she wants to pig out on ice cream for a few days then she bloody well can! She doesn't need you sticking your oar in and telling her what a bad job she's doing at looking after herself and her baby!
> 
> ARGH I've had enough of it, I'm starting to get put off using this forum as well now. But why should a load of us piss off and not come back just because some people can't exercise a bit of sensitivity?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Katieee you seem to have gotten the wrong end of the stick. 1) what does this have to do with FemmeEnciente? She hasnt posted here, shes not my friend nor anything else, shes another forum member, why drag her into it?
> Secondly, I was meaning nothing of the sort whatsoever about any medication MrsQ is on and it being bad, I am taking medication during pregnancy and as such am potentially more aware of how careful I need to be in other aspects to try and make my taking of essential medication safe. No need to make assumptions on my behalf.
> I have hyperemesis too, I know how difficult it can be to find foods you can eat. I have lost over 5 stone in weight and am still sick half a dozen times a day...hence I can sympathise but also understand the importance of attempting to balance a diet badly affected by this debilitating gestational problem.
> My comments, whilst possibly not hug friendly were not meant in a nasty way if MrsQ feels strongly she should contact me directly and say she feels upset. I would apologise to her for upsetting her as its never my intention to make a person upset. I word things strongly a lot of the time, this is a problem for some people and if thats the case does it make it right for them to attack me as you are doing?Click to expand...

I'm not even gonna bother answering back to any of this. Clearly the fact that I'm not the ONLY ONE HERE who has found you to be insensitive and rude proves that I'm not imagining things. 

All i'm asking is for you to be nicer and to word things in a kinder way. 

And no, why should MrsQ approach you? Why don't you PM her and apologise rather than her have to PM you? it's the least you can do.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Sorry, but what on earth has any of this got to do with me? I've said it before and I'll say it again, if you have something to say Katie do it in a PM instead of ruining other people's threads.

I gave good, positive advice on this thread and apart from refuting that her baby is even big (from measurements she gave herself) I've been bang on topic.

Let's leave it at that.


----------



## purpledahlia

It wasnt katie that ruined the thread


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Not helpful. You should also PM whoever your issue is with and resolve it properly. Admin/Mods have enough to do.


----------



## purpledahlia

lol. *sigh* 
Simply correcting your wrong accusation of katie ''ruining the thread'' when infact it wasnt her. Whoever reads it can see for themselves who ''ruined the thread''


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm not arguing with you, PM to resolve or let's leave it.


----------



## purpledahlia

Theres nothing to resolve, you made an accusation which wasnt true so i told you it wasnt true. End of!


----------



## polo_princess

Ladies youve now been asked politley more than once by another moderator to take your private disuputes to PM and not air them across someone elses thread, however unintentionally it may have started out

Im locking this thread now since Jo's request has been ignored


----------



## Wobbles

Theres wording things strongly and wording things RUDELY ...people will bite when you speak to them like crap. The forum should be treated with slight sensitivity

I do agree however that although FemmeEnciente had replied to this thread she didn't say anything out of line at all and issues from other threads should not be dragged on to another.

I'm keeping the thread locked and hope MrsQ does come back and can repost her question to others without this happening again. I do hope you continue to use the forum for support MrsQ. Anyone who may have some helpful advice in the mean time can I suggest poping her a little PM.

:flower:


----------

